
Minesweeper Online - rayvega
http://www.emmettnicholas.com/2009/04/22/minesweeper-online/
======
noonespecial
Oops, found a "bug".

Create a large, very sparse minefield say 200x300 with only 20 mines. Click
just about anywhere, watch as its solved instantly.

To be fair, this condition was impossible in the windows version but there it
is.

